# Grotzooka's conversion: share here!



## fowlplaychiken (Apr 6, 2008)

Bawk!

I am fielding Grotzooka's on all of my Killa Kan. Sadly, there is no model to represent it. Also sadly, I fear that ccp is sekretly redesigning the killa kan, and that my models will soon be out of date.

None the less, I need to model grotzooka's on my kans. Picking up grot battle wagon turrets for each of them would be awesome, but is an expensive and difficult proposition given their limited availability on ebay. Please share your sexy looking grotzooka conversions, and any suggestions you have on how to do this; preferably for a reasonable price. Thanks!


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

I always pictured them like a blunderbuss, with the big trumpet like barrel. I have never modeled one, but it would be fitting I think.


----------



## DarKKKKK (Feb 22, 2008)

I seemed to imagine like the cannon(s) being strapped to the backs killa kans like 2 tubes to a jetpack and the shot going up into the air and raining down on the enemy. Just shootin them off as they are walking around having a happy joyous time :mrgreen:


----------

